# New CPC-A seeking Coding career



## atomic (Jan 5, 2012)

I am a new graduate of a Medical Billing/Coding program and passed the CPC exam this past summer, in Akron Ohio. I am excited to start a career in coding. If anyone has any leads or suggestions, please let me know.


----------

